# Beguiling Fiends, Shadowdancers and Small Town Terrors



## Morrus (Aug 17, 2021)

We’ve had a resounding success with our current Kickstarter, plus plenty of vicious flowers and monstrous combinations in our new supplements to keep your games fresh. 

Kickstarter: Over The Next Hill 2​
Just 7 days to go on our latest Kickstarter, Over The Next Hill 2: Plug-In Settlements. It includes six small towns that can be dropped in your Dungeons & Dragons game with minimal preparation. Unveil villages both idyllic and cursed with otherworldly terrors, plus an aged, and very spooky, lighthouse.







Level Up: Multiclass Feats​
Elevate your D&D game with additional diversity, depth and choice using Level Up, which lands in seven weeks! For now, take a glance at the upcoming multiclass feats, including a glimpse of the Arcane Archer and the roguish Shadowdancer. 








En5ider #407 & #408​
Meanwhile, over at our D&D magazine En5ider, infernal dwarven cultists, horrible burrowing monsters, beguiling fiends, and a dimensional trap of chains all feature as part of To Smite A Fiend: Part 3, along with Monster Combos, which lets you fuse beasts together for riveting encounters.








W.O.I.N​
Blaze through a vicious garden to find a truth-telling tree with W.O.I.N adventure Tree of Truth, or uncover the secrets behind a bloodthirsty spirit in Secret Faces of Velsburg. Learn more over at EONS magazine.








On Our Podcast​
This week, Morrus and Peter were joined by Mark Greenberg to talk about Necropolis from Necromancer Games.


----------



## Salicus (Aug 17, 2021)

I cant wait for the Level-Up 5e Kickstarter. The Multiclass Feats sound a bit like the free archetype from PF2E, which I totally fell in love with when I joined a PF 2E group a few months back. Cant wait to have the full experience in my hands though


----------

